# looking for a list of plants to put in for my bees



## docwho83 (Oct 10, 2015)

I live in west Georgia USA. 7B. I have seen a list for Indiana but not found one for Georgia. I am mainly looking for things to plant once and other than maybe clean up down branches leave be.

Thanks,


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

The Xerces Society has some plant lists: http://www.xerces.org/pollinator-conservation/plant-lists/

For honey bees, they like quality AND quantity, so consider a big patch or perhaps shrubs or trees to get a larger crop of flowers. Native pollinators are not so picky. Most likely there are good nectar sources near your bees from spring to summer, so consider late summer or fall blooming varieties to really provide some help.

I added a number of plants this year, but the bees didn't really go for any of them. Hoping they are more attractive in two as they become established.

Enjoy,

Erik


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

What size property are you talking about? If you have a large acreage, trees and shrubs are good options in addition to annuals, biennials, and perennials. Many trees like yellow poplar will start blooming at the 8-10 year point and increase every year thereafter. They get large though and require a fairly large property if you have more than a couple of acres. Most of the hollies provide early nectar here (7B) and they don't take up much room. A mix of plants to bloom from spring through frost would give more forage also.


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

be sure to tell your bees that you are planting for them....seems every single thing I put out for them was used up by locals and ignored by my girls.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Burn and then let it go wild. The native seeds are in the ground waiting. 
The bees will find it if you let it grow. There is diversity already in the earth if we just quit pickin at it. 
I doubt you can do a better job than nature. Just let her do the work.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

phyber said:


> be sure to tell your bees that you are planting for them....seems every single thing I put out for them was used up by locals and ignored by my girls.


So far this has been my experience, also. We have a bed of anise hyssop that bumbles love, the honeys ignore.
I planted buckwheat from various sources until I finally found a variety that they will eat ("man-can" & one of the Japanese varieties, but I dunno which one, the bag said "(Japanese buckwheat, bees love)" )
I am prepping to plant a 2-3 acre plot with Alsike clover/red( _not_ crimson)clover/winter peas/&forage oats. My eccentric brother in law will buy that mix in square bales, so even if the bees don't like it, at least I will get something out of it.


----------



## bw200314 (Sep 3, 2015)

there is a place in NC. Company called Bayer. they make pesticides and work with the bees also so it will not hurt them. they have packs of seeds made just for bees. I got a 100 packs to plant for my bees. Cannot find there email address. they are located in Raleigh, NC


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

tech35058, Honeybees prefer Crimson, the florets on Red are too deep unless Bumblebees have cut them open. Same with Honeysuckle.

Alex


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> Burn and then let it go wild. The native seeds are in the ground waiting.
> The bees will find it if you let it grow. There is diversity already in the earth if we just quit pickin at it.
> I doubt you can do a better job than nature. Just let her do the work.


I hope the house doesn't get in the way.

In a smaller area, there are some plants that take little room and produce a lot of bloom. Fruit trees can be dual purpose. Most of the vegetable garden plants receive more benefit than they give, but they help some. Golden raintree will do well in western Ga. I don't know your elevation, but a sourwood tree would be great. They like well drained soil and prefer an elevation in the 1500 foot range. Charlotte is only 750 feet, but I have friends who have them and they survive. I have a couple on order. 

I am planting a hedge of Gardenia (also called cape jasmine). They are not really a jasmine and are dearly loved by the bees. I have a trellis where I have planted confederate jasmine. This is a true jasmine, but is not poisonous to bees and I have heard that it is popular with them. I am planting a cover crop of crimson clover. It is an annual, but is good for green manure as well as a honey plant.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

AHudd said:


> tech35058, Honeybees prefer Crimson, the florets on Red are too deep unless Bumblebees have cut them open. Same with Honeysuckle.
> 
> Alex


Thanks for clarification.
Bro in law planted (crimson? clover, perhaps mis identified) for green manure. flower heads were about an inch to an inch & a half long, , 3/4 to an inch dia & very red.
I did not see a honey bee on it , ever. The hive was at the edge of the field.
I am told that all clovers, after mowing, produce smaller flowers, & then the bees can work. But he did not mow, he plowed under.
Allegedly "red" clover is actually pink in color, being a cross between a white clover & "crimson" clover. Allegedly.
Allegedly, "red" clover is first to bloom in spring ( or was it crimson that blooms first?)
Allegedly, Alsike is a heavy nectar producer.
Any way, I have a sack of "medium red", and a sack of Alsike. I will plant them in different areas, & next year, I will _know_ if either of these work.


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

We have a flower farm here in MA and my bees would fly elsewhere. http://paintedladyflowerfarm.com/

They loved the Bachelor buttons though. I will be planting a huge row next year. They really liked the blue and red. First year bees so I'm hopeful they will visit it a bit more next year


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

I planted Walker's Low nepeta, Lobelia, Phacelia, and African Blue basil in this echium bed this year. The bees were on it for months. 
I'm into planting for the bees, then shooting video of them pollinating the flowers. This video shows the bees in action including a crab spider in attack mode on a dahlia, and a leaf cutter bee cutting a petal of a dahlia.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neEHeFzeVXE
Footnote: Deer eat phacelia.


----------

